# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Čakovec, 27.09.2008., Franjevački trg

## Poslid

Jedna od glavnih djelatnosti udruge Roditelji u Akciji - RODA je promocija i edukacija o važnosti dojenja. Iz tog razloga provodimo niz edukativnih aktivnosti usmjerenih na povećanje stope dojenja i pružanje podrške ženama koje žele dojiti. Jedna od naših aktivnosti je i javno obilježavanje Svjetskog tjedna dojenja. 

Ove godine ćemo, sedmu godinu za redom, brojnim aktivnostima diljem Hrvatske, obilježiti Tjedan dojenja u tjednu od 27. rujna. do 5. Listopada. Cilj ovogodišnjega Tjedna dojenja je usmjeravanje pažnje javnosti na potrebu podrške majkama kako bi uspjele u dojenju i ostvarile zlatni standard prehrane djeteta. 

U tu svrhu Udruga Roda će postaviti štand štanda na Franjevačkom trgu (ispred fontane) u subotu, 27. rujna 2008. godine, u vremenu od 09 do 13 sati.

----------


## Poslid

Prst mi je brži od pameti.  :Embarassed:  

Uglavnom, dođite, upoznajte nas i podržite nas.

----------


## Poslid

Hajde, napišite nešto da znam da ste pročitale.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Podržavam Vas u akciji i jako mi je žao kaj ne mogu doći u subotu k vama jer sam kod familije u Sisku  :Sad:

----------


## Bipsić

evo, ja sam sad pročitala...

dojdem  :D

----------


## Adrijana

Dodjemo vas i mi škicnuti. Lokacija je super.  :Smile:

----------


## mrla

a bit će možda i pelenica i zaštitnih gaćica za kupiti na štandu?

----------


## Poslid

aha  :Smile:

----------


## AndrejaMa

I majica? Marama?
Nadam se da ćemo i mi stići obići vas i naravno upoznati.....

----------


## mrla

super!
 *nadam se da će nas sve skupa vrijeme poslužiti!

----------


## Mukica

~~~ ~~~ ~~~ za ugodno vrijeme i guzvu na standu

----------


## mrla

mi smo bili!!! u to vrijeme nije bilo gužve, nadam se da je poslije...
 :Kiss:   tetama na štandu

----------


## mrla

zaboravih pitati... zna možda netko kad bude i gdje na TV-u ono kaj su snimali?!

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mi isto bili....
oko 12:30....vas više nije bilo.....  :Sad:  
kako uvijek propustim ovakve susrete.....

----------

